# Giro Helmet Sizing



## JJZolx (Mar 4, 2004)

I need to mailorder a Giro helmet, though I haven't decided yet between the E2 or Xen. According to Giro's helmet size specs I'm exactly on the line between a small and a medium. Any suggestions which size I should go with?

Thanks,
JJ


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 8, 2004)

If you buy the small and it feels a little tight, on a long ride it will feel very tight. If you go with the medium you can wear a bandana or something if it feels a little big. Have you checked out the Bell X-Ray? I found it to fit a bit better on my head, and it was cheaper than either of the Giros. Try other helmets first and if you still want the E2 or Xen I say go medium.
My $.02


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

JJZolx said:


> I need to mailorder a Giro helmet, though I haven't decided yet between the E2 or Xen. According to Giro's helmet size specs I'm exactly on the line between a small and a medium. Any suggestions which size I should go with?
> 
> Thanks,
> JJ


It depends on your head shape. You need to try on the helmets. A medium Bell XRay fits me perfectly but I can not even get my head in a large Giro E2 or Xen, they are too round. My favorite - and best fitting - helmet is the Giro Semi.


----------



## Mr.Bob (Jan 6, 2004)

shiggy©®™ said:


> It depends on your head shape. You need to try on the helmets. A medium Bell XRay fits me perfectly but I can not even get my head in a large Giro E2 or Xen. they are too round.


Giro's are a terrible fit for me as well. Mr. Bob has a Bell head. Like shoes, I couldn't imaging buying a helmet without trying it on first. Something you spend so much time in needs to be comfortable.


----------



## kingfurby (Apr 15, 2004)

You really should try a helmet on before buying it. You could go to a bike shop to buy something else and try on a few helmets while you're there. This is a terrible thing to do to your LBS, but if you spent a few thousand dollars there over the past few years, you shouldn't feel too guilty about it. And there is a good chance you will just buy the helmet right there, that's how it usually works for me. Bike shops will often have pretty decent deals on last year's model, if they have any in stock. If you only do business on the internet, I guess you could sell your helmet on eBay if it doesn't fit, and probably not lose much money in the process. 

Like some of the other posters mentioned, you're taking a big risk if you haven't worn a Giro before. They might not fit your head properly, regardless of the size. Not to knock Giro though, they fit my head perfectly.


----------



## JJZolx (Mar 4, 2004)

kingfurby said:


> You really should try a helmet on before buying it


I really wish I could. I live in a college town with a couple of big bike shops, but their helmet selections suck big time. I can't imagine what others in smaller towns have to do. In the spring they have virtually nothing and claim they haven't gotten their stock in yet. In the summer they claim they've sold out of everything. They concentrate on several things: selling complete bikes, some outrageously overpriced components, and BIKE CLOTHING (which they continually restock year round) for all the posers. And, of course, doing routine maintenance for all the gumbies that can't do it themselves.

JJ


----------



## Bicycle Rider (Feb 2, 2004)

*this is barely advice,*

But I was in the same situation a couple of months ago, but it was the border between medium and large. I ended up buying the medium Xen, figuring I could exchange it if it didn't work out. As it did turn out, however, the medium fits me impeccably. Which is not neccesarily to say it would fit you as well, because as everyone has said, helmets are very personal.

eric


----------



## RVM (Feb 8, 2004)

*Bells fit me better too*

but I'm a sucker for the better marketed Giros...


----------



## langford (May 7, 2004)

I went to my LBS to just look at the helmets on Saturday, wanted a Giro or Louis Garneau to replace my old Bell. Ended up buying another Bell, it fit my fat head perfectly, the Giro and Louis Garneau's had real lumpy fits. Ya gotta try it on before ya buy it!!


----------

